# Airport Extreme "Your Apple device does not have a valid IP address"



## sixcentz (Nov 30, 2009)

My wireless network was working perfectly until my service provider changed my IP address from Static to Dynamic.  As I was on the phone with them and at the same moment they made the change, my network went down and I have not been able to get it up and running since.  My internet connection works perfectly only if I connect direct to my computer.  As soon as I connect to my wireless network I receive an error "your apple device does not have a valid IP address".  I have attempted to unplug my router to see if it would correct itself, no success.  I have tried to use the "assist me" feature in my utility and it cannot fix the problem.  I am not very technical...I have 2 IP Addresses listed in my configuration
configure IpV4:using DHCP
ip address: 169.254.63.10
and also:
ip address: 10.0.1.1

I am running windows parallel on my computer.
Can anyone help?


----------



## djackmac (Nov 30, 2009)

Can you get into the routers config page through a web browser and check to see that it is set up for DHCP? Otherwise you may need to reset your modem when you plug the router back in so the modem grants the router outside access.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 1, 2009)

Instead of powering off and then powering on the *router*, try power cycling the *modem* itself -- cable modem, DSL, whatever.


----------



## sixcentz (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks, I have given this a try.  It did not fix the problem...we ended up having a tech come out to our house and the problem ended up being the I.P. address that our provider has coming to our house.  Our router has been programmed to not accept it as it is supposed to be a "bad address".  The tech connected directly to his test unit and confirmed the address was good, he had to tell our router to accept the address.  Amazingly now, it works 
Thanks for the help.


----------

